# Wattage necesary for spring lever operation on gas.



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello all,

so I have a 2 group dual fuel myway pompei running on propane and have been having a few inverter issues.

*Does anybody out there know what sort of wattage a machine like mine pulls while running on gas?*

This will effect how large my inverter must be!

Many thanks,

Philip


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Should be a label somewhere on the machines that states max watts?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Next to nothing as the element won't be going anything


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ooops didnt read that fully.


----------



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

No worries, what I do know is that the machine when combined with my grinder (+-350watts) pushes my inverter (500w) slightly above its limit!

I'll try calling Italy but figure a 1000w inverter will do the trick.

Many thanks,

Philip


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Main power consumption should be by the rotary pump - it will have a spec. plate on it.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Always work off peak watts plus a bit.


----------

